# A 2.7T question



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

Its not 100% guaranteed that I'll get the car (due to credit unfortunately) but I'm currently looking at getting a 01 A6 2.7t. Has 79k on it, 6 speed manual, navigation, and all the other nice things. I've been in the VW world for quite a few years and currently own a 06 GTI (the FSI motors are to problematic, thus y I want to get rid of it).
My question is, are there any common issues I should look for on these cars? anything that's big I can get the dealer to fix BEFORE buying it?
Appreciate the help http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: A 2.7T question (drkreign)*

At 75K it should have it's timing belt and water pump changed. Knowing dealers, it probably has not been changed. I would use that as a $2000 bargaining chip and if they come down in price, find a indy mechanic to do it for around $1100, or do it yourself for about $500 in parts.


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: A 2.7T question (Snowhere)*

Yea, I kinda figured it was time for that to be changed. So is that really the only main issues these cars have? If so I'm loving it already!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Like any car, if it was maintained well it will show and there should be records to back it up. Things you can't tell are if it was run hard and shut down hot. Turbo cars do not like to have the oil supply shut off when they are hot as the heat soak can cook them. So letting the car idle for a few minutes to allow the turbos to cool down is good practice. No way to tell unless you know the previous owner. 
One thing I always do is pop off the oil cap and just see how it looks inside the valve cover and on the cap. Greyish sludgy stuff is a sign that the oil was not changed often enough. Smell the oil on the dipstick, it should not smell like gas. Likewise with the coolant. If it does, the head gasket may be on the frits. 
I check all cv boots looking for cracks or leaks. Check to see that the differential is not leaking nor the tranny. Valve cover gaskets are a common engine oil leak spot and cam seals can have leaks too. 
On my 2.8, I bought it with 89K on the clock and immediately had my indy mechanic take care of the water pump, timing belt and the valve cover gaskets and cam seals. Had the tranny fluid changed and a tierod replaced with a new alignment. It cost me $1100 and since I did not have the time to do all that I was happy. 
The biggest cost will be to replace your turbo's. Expect $4G+ as the engine and tranny needs to be dropped to do it. Perfect time to upgrade to KO4s! I normally do not suggest an extended warranty, but I know a lot of people do for this car just to cover replacing the turbos. However the warranties will only cover replacing stock with stock. So you could get in a situation where a turbo dies and they will only pay to replace one. The smart thing to do is just pay the price for the upgraded turbos and for the second one to do both at once.
Good luck, I wish my avant had the 2.7TT and a 6 speed, but avants did not come that way. And before anyone says ALLROAD, I know and I had my reasons for not getting an allroad.


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Snowhere)*

Yea the turbos kind of scare me 1) cause they are EXSPENSIVE as all get out. and 2) they are NOT easy to change. At 79k like the car has I'm going to guess that the car won't need turbo's any time soon (least I'd hope not). The car is a 1 owner vehicle, downside to that is I'm unsure if the car has been maintained via Audi or a certified mechanic cause carfax says only 18 records shown. 
I'm hoping the TB has been changed although not a huge deal cause I have a buddy that can do the job in a hour and a half (not ****ting you at all, the guy did a 2.7t A6 perfectly in that time) but even as a friend he's gunna charge me, so my fingers are crossed.
I just wanted to make sure there were no major issues with these cars like my 2.0fsi (cam follower crapping out at 20k, fuel cuts, PCV's crapping out even on stock cars and last little to no time on chipped cars, that's to name a few of the issues for these cars). I'm just tired of the headache and frustration of a car having multiple issues and VW not fixing them.
Anyways, I've heard great things about these motors, and just wanted to see if any downsides were going to be there so I could fix them asap. If you guys think of anymore, let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gwos25 (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (drkreign)*

In addition to the timing belt and associated items, here's a few other things to look for...
Turbo failure, best I can figure, chipped cars have more probelms than stock. Mine has 118k miles on the originals, car is stock.
Oil Leaks. Common to leak from the valve cover gaskets, cam seals, and cam tensioner seals. CAN be related to a plugged or malfunctioning PCV system. The PCV hose (spider hose) was updated as well as a oil filler cap with built in relief vent. Just relplaced all these on mine. ALL were leaky, lol.
Auto trans have torque converter seal problems, but you noted it's a manual, so no worries there. 
MAF, bosch type tends to be problematic, no so much with the Hitachi I think. 
Diverter valve failures and Throttle body boot leaks, again, more common on tuned cars, but worth a look. I just replaced both my diverter valves, and the TBB. One diverter valve was leaky, and they both had different PN's, so it's likely one had been replaced in the past. 
I've only had the car for 5 months or so, it's fun, but has been a lot of work getting caught up on the maintance!
Good Luck,
Gary


----------



## drkreign (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gwos25)*

Are there by chance any DIY guides on the PCV system and how to replace diverter valves? Also on the DV's is there a upgrade or possible a "blow off" kit out for them?
I've already planned on modding the car, originaly I'd just wanted to do a exhaust system and a chip but from what I'm reading the stock turbos don't hold up very well so I might just opt to go the RS4 turbo route problem I have with that is you have to drop the motor to get turbo's out (frick VW and Audi for cramming motors in their bays







)
Also the throttle body boot, is there a guide or something to look at on how to either replace it or upgrade it?
I REALLY appreciate the information, that was the kind of stuff I wanted to know I'd be getting into.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: A 2.7T question (drkreign)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drkreign* »_..are there any common issues I should look for on these cars 

Hey Drk
These two docs are for the S4, but most of the motor related stuff still applies to the A6 (same motor)
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...e.pdf
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...Q.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

